# البنت القصيرة كلها جاذبية



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

*- لمـا تيجي تـدور علي عروسة , دور علي البنت القصيرة 
 ..
 , هقولك لية اصبر بس مبدائيأ ,
 - البنت القصيرة دي فـ العادي بتبقى‬ رقيقة وكيوت كدة وعسوله لانها معندهاش اختيار تاني اصلا
 مش باديها يعني 
 - لو جبتلها تيشيرت في عيد ميلادها و طلع طويل ممكن تقولها دا فستان. عادي هتصدق 
 - بتعرف تلبس كعب , انما الطويلة الهبلة متعرفش.
 - بص كدة علي اغلب البنات الطويلة ؟ هتلاقيهم لابسين فلات دة لية ؟
 لانهم عايزين يقلدو البنت القصيرة بأي طريقة .
 - البنت القصيرة ممكن تتجوز ولد طويل او ولد قصير , 
مش زي الطويلة لازملها ولد طويل
 - ألبنت القصيرة فرصها فـ الجواز اكبر
 - دة غير انـ الدراسات اثبتت ان البنت القصيرة اكتر انوثة من البنت الطويلة
 - البنت القصيرة متحسهاش بتكبر و لو كبرت ميبانش عليها لأنها قصيرة و صغيرة
 - في وزيرة طويلة ؟ لا الوزراء كلهم قصيرين دة لية ؟
 لان القصيرة اذكي 
 - لما تروح تتقدم ليها أبوها يقلك هات وزنها دهب ‬ فمش هتدفع كتير زى الطويله
 - لو قاعد معاها فى كافيه و وشك فى وشها و مزة معدية وراء هتشوفها
 لانها جوه الكرسى لكن لو طويلة مش هتشوف حاجة
 - هى بتربطلك الكرافت قدام المراية بتبقى شايفها و شايف نفسك فى المراية .. 
الطويلة بتحجب الرؤيا
 - البنت القصيرة ليها برضو جاذبية مش اي حد يفهمها.
مع الاعتزار لكل الطوال 
عارفاكم بتحقدوا علينا 
:t30::t30::t30::t30:
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2014)

هل النوع ده بيجلا مقاس واحد ولا فيه منه اكتر من مقاس
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 أغسطس 2014)

*وضعت ابتسامه لو مظهرتش ده مش ذنبى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هل النوع ده بيجلا مقاس واحد ولا فيه منه اكتر من مقاس
> ​





سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وضعت ابتسامه لو مظهرتش ده مش ذنبى
> *​



​


----------



## soul & life (8 أغسطس 2014)

هههههههههههههه  الجعان بيحلم بسوق العيش


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه  الجعان بيحلم بسوق العيش


*سبينا نحلم شوية يا نيفو 
ولا عشان انتى طويلة ها ها :t32::t32:*​


----------



## Comment (8 أغسطس 2014)

*"No comment"*



R.O.R.O قال:


> *- لمـا تيجي تـدور علي عروسة , دور علي البنت القصيرة
> ..
> , هقولك لية اصبر بس مبدائيأ ,
> لان القصيرة اذكي
> ...







​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

comment قال:


> ​


*دى اوشاعااات مغرضة *
​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

طيب اللى وﻻ كده وﻻ كده ايه وضعها ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب اللى وﻻ كده وﻻ كده ايه وضعها ههههههههههه​


*دى بقى تشكر ربنا على النعمة اللى هى فيها
 :ura1::ura1::ura1:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *دى بقى تشكر ربنا على النعمة اللى هى فيها
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:*​


الحمد الله على كل شئ


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> الحمد الله على كل شئ


*بس ع فكرة النص نص دى 
فاتتها الجاذبية كلها :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بس ع فكرة النص نص دى
> فاتتها الجاذبية كلها :a63::a63::a63:*​



ازاى يعنى عايزه تفسير وتوضيح علمى للموضوع 
------
القصيره بقى بيبان فى التخن بسرعه علشان بتبقى زى الكره 
ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ازاى يعنى عايزه تفسير وتوضيح علمى للموضوع
> ------
> القصيره بقى بيبان فى التخن بسرعه علشان بتبقى زى الكره
> ههههههههههه


*
هههههههههههههههههههه
تبا لكى 
:act23::act23::act23::act23:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 أغسطس 2014)

افضل جمال هو جمال الروح
والالتزام بالمبادىء والقيم
والتمسك بالدين


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سبينا نحلم شوية يا نيفو
> ولا عشان انتى طويلة ها ها :t32::t32:*​



يا بنتى انتى فاهمة غلط انا مش طويلة وهبلة ولا قصيرة واوزعة 
انا بين البنين ههههههههههه وبعدين القصيرة دى فعلا ليها كزا ميزة
اقلها لما تكون الدنيا زحمة وفى خناقة ولا حاجة جوزها يشيلها ويجرى بيها :smil12:


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> تبا لكى
> :act23::act23::act23::act23:
> *​


:t33:
:t33::t33:
:smil12::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


*كعب ايه وبتنجان ايه 
يابنى هو فى احلى من الكوشتى هههههههههه 
*​



soso a قال:


> :t33:
> :t33::t33:
> :smil12::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:
​


soul & life قال:


> يا بنتى انتى فاهمة غلط انا مش طويلة وهبلة ولا قصيرة واوزعة
> انا بين البنين ههههههههههه وبعدين القصيرة دى فعلا ليها كزا ميزة
> اقلها لما تكون الدنيا زحمة وفى خناقة ولا حاجة جوزها يشيلها ويجرى بيها :smil12:


*كل ده ومش طويلة انيفو 
حرام عليكى امال اخواتك اللى زي حالاتى يعملوا ايه 
يروحوا ينتحروا بقى :t33:
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون شوفتى على الاقل لما يشيلها مش هتخبط فى السقف :smil12:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

:spor2::spor2::spor2:
:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> :spor2::spor2::spor2:
> :t33::t33::t33:





 ​


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​



رورو البت دى شبهك شوية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> رورو البت دى شبهك شوية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هههههههه


*انا قمر كدا يا نيفو 
ههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​



باين علينا هنطلع طول بعض 
اللى انتى طولك كام يا رورو 

هههههععههه


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا قمر كدا يا نيفو
> ههههههههههههههههههه *​



ارد مكان نيفو 
انتى احلى :*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> باين علينا هنطلع طول بعض
> اللى انتى طولك كام يا رورو
> 
> هههههععههه


*يادى الكسوووووووووووف 
انا بلا فخر طولى 159سم 
:t17::t17::t17:
*​


soso a قال:


> ارد مكان نيفو
> انتى احلى :*


*لو شوفتينى هتغيرى رأيك يا سوسو :Love_Mailbox:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يادى الكسوووووووووووف
> انا بلا فخر طولى 159سم
> :t17::t17::t17:
> *​
> *لو شوفتينى هتغيرى رأيك يا سوسو :Love_Mailbox:*​



ههههههههه 
مش قولتلك شكلنا هنطلع طول بعض 

ههههههههه
شوفتك على فكره 
ههههههه


----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2014)

انتى يا بنتى انتى مش اوزعة للدرجة اهوه اومال محسسانا انك قزمة ليه ههههههههه
ارفعى راسك فووق وقولى انا مش قصيرة واوزعة ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههه
> مش قولتلك شكلنا هنطلع طول بعض
> 
> ههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايه ده يعنى انا كدا مش قصيرة :yahoo:
الحق امسح الموضوع بقى :smil12:*
*
شوفتينى فين على الفيس اكيد *​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده يعنى انا كدا مش قصيرة :yahoo:
> الحق امسح الموضوع بقى :smil12:*
> *
> شوفتينى فين على الفيس اكيد *​


دى اسرار عسكريه 
والمخابرات تتهمنا بكشف مصادرها 
ههههههههههه
 
انتى اللى هو زى فى اعتقادى ان احنا مش قصيرين واللى يشوفنا قصيرين يبقى هو اللى فعلا طويل بزياده زى البنوته القموره اللى فوق ما بتقول


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> انتى يا بنتى انتى مش اوزعة للدرجة اهوه اومال محسسانا انك قزمة ليه ههههههههه
> ارفعى راسك فووق وقولى انا مش قصيرة واوزعة ههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ايوه يا نيفو هيييييييييييييييييييييه 
ومطلعتش قصيرة مطلعتش قصيرة *
30:30:30:30:30:
​


soso a قال:


> دى اسرار عسكريه
> والمخابرات تتهمنا بكشف مصادرها
> ههههههههههه
> 
> انتى اللى هو زى فى اعتقادى ان احنا مش قصيرين واللى يشوفنا قصيرين يبقى هو اللى فعلا طويل بزياده زى البنوته القموره اللى فوق ما بتقول


*لا طالما اسرار وعسكرية 
الواحد يخاف على نفسه احسن :t33:*
*ايووووون احنا مش قصرين 
هما الطويلين :yahoo:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2014)

*الموضوع ده مخالف ولازم يتحذف علي فكره*


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

الحقى يا رورو  
فى سلطات عليا هناااااا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الموضوع ده مخالف ولازم يتحذف علي فكره*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[YOUTUBE]UoTOKnensxQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الموضوع ده مخالف ولازم يتحذف علي فكره*


*احذفيه يا دودو خلاص انا مطلعتش قصيرة 
:t33:
بس ده ظلم ع فكرة 
علشان انتى طويلة ادودو 
طب راعى ظروف اخواتك الغلابة :smil12:
*​


soso a قال:


> الحقى يا رورو
> فى سلطات عليا هناااااا


*ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مش هنهون عليها يا سوسو 
*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

تفتكرى يا رورو 
اصل الكراسى بتغير ساعات 
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> تفتكرى يا رورو
> اصل الكراسى بتغير ساعات
> ههههههههه


*لا انا اضمنلك دودو برقابتى 
مش دودو ابدا ههههههههه 
اى خدمة ادودو 
:yahoo:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

ههههههههههههه 
دودو مضمونه 
الكرسى مش مضمون 
ههههههههه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> دودو مضمونه
> الكرسى مش مضمون
> ههههههههه ​


*تفتشكرى اسوسو :smil12:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2014)

مش انا قولت ليكي 
وانا في مصر انتي قصيرة 1 سنتيمتر 
مش مشكلة هندخلك لجنة رأفة 
وتبقي مش قصيرة 
اية يعني انا طويل ومش بلبس بكعب 
20 سم 
مش مشكلة العائلة كلها كدة 
بس يا خسارة فاكرة اللي قولتلك علية القصير


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مش انا قولت ليكي
> وانا في مصر انتي قصيرة 1 سنتيمتر
> مش مشكلة هندخلك لجنة رأفة
> وتبقي مش قصيرة
> ...


*طب نشكر الله انى طلعت مش قصيرة 
النبى ما فاكرة حااجة 
انت عارف الزهايمر وحكم السن *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *طب نشكر الله انى طلعت مش قصيرة
> النبى ما فاكرة حااجة
> انت عارف الزهايمر وحكم السن *​


ايوة ايوة فاكر الزهايمر وحكم السن 
هنعيش زمانا وزمن غيرنا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ايوة ايوة فاكر الزهايمر وحكم السن
> هنعيش زمانا وزمن غيرنا


*بس انا كدا افتكرت اما شوفت التقييم 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2014)

*طيب بزمتكوا عمركوا شوفتوا ملكة جمال او عارضة ازياء قصيره
اذن الطول عنوان الجمال.. هل من معترض !!*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب بزمتكوا عمركوا شوفتوا ملكة جمال او عارضة ازياء قصيره
> اذن الطول عنوان الجمال.. هل من معترض !!*


*هما بيختاروها اصلا علشان طويلة مش علشان جميلة :beee:
انما القصيرة بقى موزه كدا وكيوت 
وبعدين الكعب العالى شغال 
مش مخلى فرق 
بس انا اللى احبوش غير فى اضيق الحدود* 
*انا قصيرة اذن انا معترضة *:crazy_pil​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هما بيختاروها اصلا علشان طويلة مش علشان جميلة :beee:
> انما القصيرة بقى موزه كدا وكيوت
> وبعدين الكعب العالى شغال
> مش مخلى فرق
> ...



*ده اسمه قصر طول يا روروو :t33: هههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ده اسمه قصر طول يا روروو :t33: هههههههههه*


*احم احم احم 
شكلى هفكر فى موضوع الكعب العالى 
بدل الذل ده هههههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب بزمتكوا عمركوا شوفتوا ملكة جمال او عارضة ازياء قصيره
> اذن الطول عنوان الجمال.. هل من معترض !!*


انا معاكي قلبا وقالبا 
انا وانا ماشي ممكن اتشنكل في القصيرين وانا مش واخد بالي 
وفية حد انا اعرفة 
ومش بحب امشي معاة خالص انما اية لزقة 
بتكسف منة 
الطول فخر لو من خشب والقصر عار لو من ذهب 
قصيرة وتخينة عاملة زي الكورة لو حد اتشنكل فيها 
بتتكحرت او تتدحرج 5 امتار لقدام هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا معاكي قلبا وقالبا
> انا وانا ماشي ممكن اتشنكل في القصيرين وانا مش واخد بالي
> وفية حد انا اعرفة
> ومش بحب امشي معاة خالص انما اية لزقة
> ...


:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> :t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


ولا يهمني انا عندي ساروخ هنا شكلة احمر 
وفي البلد شكلة ازرق 
مش بخاف هههههههه
يا قزعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2014)

*لو تعرفي يا روروو ابن يسوعنا بيعزك اد ايه مش هتصدقي
عمال يوصيني عليكي هههههههههه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو تعرفي يا روروو ابن يسوعنا بيعزك اد ايه مش هتصدقي
> عمال يوصيني عليكي هههههههههه*


سمعيها كويس 
علشان بعزها 
اة والنعمة 
البنت القصيرة اللي عاملة زي البتنجانة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الرومي


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

:t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9::t9:
:t9::t9:

:t9:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لو تعرفي يا روروو ابن يسوعنا بيعزك اد ايه مش هتصدقي
> عمال يوصيني عليكي هههههههههه*


*بيقولك ايه يا دودو هاه هاه 
*​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> سمعيها كويس
> علشان بعزها
> اة والنعمة
> البنت القصيرة اللي عاملة زي البتنجانة
> ...


*هى مين دى ارمسيس 
القصيرة النمرة غلط يا عماد :t30::t30:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:
> :t9::t9::t9:
> :t9::t9:
> 
> :t9:​


*بتفكرى فى ايه يا حبى 
علشان افكر معاكى :t9::t9:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بتفكرى فى ايه يا حبى
> علشان افكر معاكى :t9::t9:*​


محتاره فى الناس دى 
اللى معتبريين قصيريين 
هههههههههه 
بحسبها بدماغى هو انا فعلا قصيره ومش حاسه 
واله هما اللى فقديين الاحساس بالمقاييس اللى حواليهم ولهم مقايسهم الخاصه 
هههههههه 
انا عمرى محسيت انى قصيره 
بس انهاره بدات اشك فى الامر


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> محتاره فى الناس دى
> اللى معتبريين قصيريين
> هههههههههه
> بحسبها بدماغى هو انا فعلا قصيره ومش حاسه
> ...


*بصى يا حبى 
احنا مش قصيرين هما بس اللى طوال زيادة عن اللزوم 
طبيعى يشفونا قصيرين 
اطمنى احنا مش قصيرررررررررررين *​ 30:30:30:30:​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بصى يا حبى
> احنا مش قصيرين هما بس اللى طوال زيادة عن اللزوم
> طبيعى يشفونا قصيرين
> اطمنى احنا مش قصيرررررررررررين *​
> 30:30:30:30:​


خلاص مفكرش فى الموضوع اتطمن واتكل عليكى 
ههههههههه 
بس برضوا خلى الناس دى تسكت 
كلامهم شككنى فى نفسى 
انا اعرف ان طولنا ده انسب طول للبنات  
ولا احنا طوال وﻻ قصيرين


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> خلاص مفكرش فى الموضوع اتطمن واتكل عليكى
> ههههههههه
> بس برضوا خلى الناس دى تسكت
> كلامهم شككنى فى نفسى
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
حاضر هسكتهم انا بقول احذف الموضوع وارتاح 
ايون احنا بين البنين لا محصلين الشام ولا عنب اليمن :99:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> حاضر هسكتهم انا بقول احذف الموضوع وارتاح
> ايون احنا بين البنين لا محصلين الشام ولا عنب اليمن :99:*​



ايه تريقه دى ﻻ محصلين الشام وﻻ عنب اليمن 
ههههههههه 
اه احذفيه علشان مش يتعب نفسيتنا اكتر من كده 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> ايه تريقه دى ﻻ محصلين الشام وﻻ عنب اليمن
> ههههههههه
> اه احذفيه علشان مش يتعب نفسيتنا اكتر من كده
> ههههههههههههه


*انا بقول كدا برضوا*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انا بقول كدا برضوا*​[/COذLOR]




تمام الكلام بقى التنفيذ 
مين اللى هينفذ يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> تمام الكلام بقى التنفيذ
> مين اللى هينفذ يا رورو


*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكيد مش انا طبعا *​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اكيد مش انا طبعا *​


خلاص كلمى السلطات


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> خلاص كلمى السلطات


*حاضر والبابا غنوجات كمان :fun_lol:*​


----------



## soso a (9 أغسطس 2014)

هههههه
تمام لما نشوف 
متابعه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بيقولك ايه يا دودو هاه هاه
> *​
> *هى مين دى ارمسيس
> القصيرة النمرة غلط يا عماد :t30::t30:*​


هو انتي قصيرة 
ارورو 
قصيرة قصيرة ولا مش قصيرة 
ومين عماد اخوي ولا حد غيرة 
علشان اعرف احاسبة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2014)

:fun_lol:

*بيقولك مره واحده قصيرة راحت برنامج من سيربح الميلون
وقبل ماتطلع عالكرسي
طلبت مساعده الجمهور:new6:
*​


----------



## أَمَة (12 أغسطس 2014)

ايه الحلاوة دي وخفة الدم يا بنات... عسل خالص.
الرب يفرحكم على طول.


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 أغسطس 2014)

*



			- البنت القصيرة ممكن تتجوز ولد طويل او ولد قصير , 
مش زي الطويلة لازملها ولد طويل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مقنعة اوي ديه :t16:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

طيب ما سعاد حسنى السندريلا بحالها كانت قصيرة 
مارلين مونرو على سن ورمح كانت اوزعة :t33::t33:
افتخرو ايتها القصيرات 30:30:


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> طيب ما سعاد حسنى السندريلا بحالها كانت قصيرة
> مارلين مونرو على سن ورمح كانت اوزعة :t33::t33:
> افتخرو ايتها القصيرات 30:30:




طيب هو احنا قصيريين ولا لاء 

سؤال لم اعرف رده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :fun_lol:
> 
> *بيقولك مره واحده قصيرة راحت برنامج من سيربح الميلون
> وقبل ماتطلع عالكرسي
> ...


*منورة ابيبى وحشتينى 
هو انتى معانا وﻻ معاهم ابت 
بﻻش انتى بدل ما اسيحلك واقول طولك كام ههههه

*


أمة قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دي وخفة الدم يا بنات... عسل خالص.
> الرب يفرحكم على طول.



*ربنا يخليكى يا ماما نورتى يا حبيبتى *




+KiMO+ قال:


> *
> 
> مقنعة اوي ديه :t16:
> 
> *​


*ههههههههه اى خدمة يا كيمو *


Desert Roe قال:


> طيب ما سعاد حسنى السندريلا بحالها كانت قصيرة
> مارلين مونرو على سن ورمح كانت اوزعة :t33::t33:
> افتخرو ايتها القصيرات 30:30:


*ايون يا روز قوليلهم 
انا قصيرة اذن انا مزة 
كلى فخر ههههههههههه
*


sosoa قال:


> طيب هو احنا قصيريين ولا لاء
> 
> سؤال لم اعرف رده
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*احنا ﻻ قصرين وﻻ طوال يا سوسو 
احنا وقفنا فى النص هههههههه
*


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

طمنتينى 
بس المشكله كل ما تطمنينى حد يجى يشككنى فى طولى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> طمنتينى
> بس المشكله كل ما تطمنينى حد يجى يشككنى فى طولى
> ههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه 
لو حد قالك انك قصيرة 
قوليله لست قصيرة بل انتم الطويلين 
*


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> لو حد قالك انك قصيرة
> قوليله لست قصيرة بل انتم الطويلين
> *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *منورة ابيبى وحشتينى
> هو انتى معانا و? معاهم ابت
> ب?ش انتى بدل ما اسيحلك واقول طولك كام ههههه
> 
> ...



 حلو موضوع الوقفه فئ النص ذى ههههههههه
أيوا إحنا بتوع النص. ههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

soso a قال:


> طيب هو احنا قصيريين ولا لاء
> 
> سؤال لم اعرف رده
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



بصى بالنسبة لمقاييس عارضات الازياء وكده اللى هى مقاييس المفروض عالمية يعنى , فأحنا مش قصيرين , احنا مش موجودين اصلا :t33::t33:
بالنسبة لمقاييس ام حسن وام فاروق فأحنا كويسين جدا وعدانا العيب :smile02:smile02


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> بصى بالنسبة لمقاييس عارضات الازياء وكده اللى هى مقاييس المفروض عالمية يعنى , فأحنا مش قصيرين , احنا مش موجودين اصلا :t33::t33:
> بالنسبة لمقاييس ام حسن وام فاروق فأحنا كويسين جدا وعدانا العيب :smile02:smile02



ههههههههههههه 
طيب ومالها ام حسن دى زى العسل 

هههههههههههههههه 
خليها معها


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حلو موضوع الوقفه فئ النص ذى ههههههههه
> أيوا إحنا بتوع النص. ههههههه


*احبيبتى احبو انتى تبعنا برضوا هههههههههههه *



Desert Rose قال:


> بصى بالنسبة لمقاييس عارضات الازياء وكده اللى هى مقاييس المفروض عالمية يعنى , فأحنا مش قصيرين , احنا مش موجودين اصلا :t33::t33:
> بالنسبة لمقاييس ام حسن وام فاروق فأحنا كويسين جدا وعدانا العيب :smile02:smile02


*ومالها ام فاروق يا روز انا اعرف انها ست كويسة اوووى هههههههههههههه *


----------



## ontarian (16 أغسطس 2014)

امنية حياتي ارتبط بواحدة طويلة...عن نفسي معنديش اي مشكلة انها تكون اطول مني...هم اللي بيبقى عندهم
[[fakss34]]


----------



## مارينا جوورج (2 سبتمبر 2014)

انا احتج لو دى اهانة للقصيرات


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 سبتمبر 2014)

ontarian قال:


> امنية حياتي ارتبط بواحدة طويلة...عن نفسي معنديش اي مشكلة انها تكون اطول مني...هم اللي بيبقى عندهم
> [[fakss34]]


*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
انت اللى زيك قليلين فى البلد دى والله *​ 


مارينا جوورج قال:


> انا احتج لو دى اهانة للقصيرات


*متقلقيش يا قمر 
كلنا قصيرين ونفتخر :new6:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)

مارينا جوورج قال:


> انا احتج لو دى اهانة للقصيرات


يا خبر 
البنات كلها قصيرين هنا ولا اية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الصورة موتتنى من الضحك *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2014)

حلوه صوره القطه النونو. هههه و العطاء منديل مفرود و المخده منديل متطبق ههههههههههه و ماله حتى لو قصيرين فيه حاجه اسمها جازمه كعب. بتدى جمان شكل أجمل 
الراجل القصير معندوش حل مش هيلبس كعب هههههه


----------

